# Repubblica Ceca - Italia: 0-0



## admin (4 Giugno 2013)

Partita valida per le *qualificazioni ai mondiali di Brasile 2014 *in programma *Venerdì 7 Giugno* alle ore 20,30.

*Dove vedere Repubblica Ceca Italia in tv*? La partita verrà trasmessa in diretta su *Rai 1*.

A Praga è emergenza *maltempo* ma, per ora, la partita è confermata. Torna *El Shaarawy* che ha recuperato dal problema al ginocchio.


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2013)

Domani Prandelli schiererà in attacco, dal primo minuto, la coppia rossonera El Shaarawy Balotelli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo che il rientro del Faraone non sia troppo forzato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2013)

partita fondamentale...bisogna vincere


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2013)

da vincere


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Giugno 2013)

Ma non sarà un campo allagato domani vero?? 

Certo che oh, la città è sotto e sopra e questi pensano a confermare la partita


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

Queste dovrebbero essere le formazioni di questa sera.
Poi è solo Allegri che non fa mai giocare De Sciglio nelle partite decisive, vero? 
A parte gli scherzi, stasera bisogna definitivamente chiudere il discorso qualificazione per il mondiale, anche se in campo ci fossero Giovinco, Gilardino e Giaccherini.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ancora con sto Abate? Bah meglio almeno aumenta il prezzo e lo Zenit ci offre di più.

Sta di fatto che De sciglio contro il Brasile e Malta fece due partite mostruose. Mi chiedo cosa deve fare per giocare titolare al posto di abata sto povero ragazzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2013)

Super coppia di terzini,eh?


----------



## Morghot (7 Giugno 2013)

Madonna abate che strazio, pure in nazionale a rompere le @@


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto Abate? Bah meglio almeno aumenta il prezzo e lo Zenit ci offre di più.
> 
> Sta di fatto che De sciglio contro il Brasile e Malta fece due partite mostruose. *Mi chiedo cosa deve fare per giocare titolare al posto di abata sto povero ragazzo.*



Forse deve farsi la cresta pure lui


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2013)

abate è il più grosso equivoco del calcio di sempre. spero finisca in russia anche per 5 milioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma l'Italia non ha mai vinto in Cecia o sbaglio??? 
Un pò come la Bulagaria...
Finirà in pareggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

dajeee italia


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2013)

L'inno della Repubblica Ceca è tipo la messa


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma è un campo di pattinaggio??

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mammma mia Chiellini per non far giocare desciglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Madoooooooooooooo abate la porta e l'altra cesso 

madooooooooooo santo subito Buffon.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia Buffon


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Chiellini quando corre sembra di legno, corre tutto duro ahaha


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Che brutta Italia babba bia. Contro il brasile correvano a 1000 ora sembrano nel paese delle meraviglie


----------



## iceman. (7 Giugno 2013)

Chiellini e' un cesso , tira solo gomitate e ogni tanto fa gol di testa.
Lo Stam dei poveri.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma come gioca malissimo sta italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Siamo lentissimi, non facciamo un passaggio giusto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;203537 ha scritto:


> Siamo lentissimi, non facciamo un passaggio giusto.



Sono più lenti dei bradipi. Contro il Brasile correvano a 1000. El Sharrawy nullo, chiellini peggiore in campo


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

vergognosi!!! il blocco gobbo a parte buffon sono da denuncia penale. Elsharawi è una follia farlo giocare... non si regge in piedi
il centrocampo poi... una genialata far giocare 3 giocatori dello stesso ruolo e un marchisio fantasma


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> vergognosi!!! il blocco gobbo a parte buffon sono da denuncia penale. Elsharawi è una follia farlo giocare... non si regge in piedi
> il centrocampo poi... una genialata far giocare 3 giocatori dello stesso ruolo e un marchisio fantasma



Ma vogliamo parlare di Chiellini terzino? Per non far giocare desciglio ma sto gobbo è verognoso. NOn fa un passaggio giusto


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma passa che c'era montolivo da solo ma...................


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2013)

Asfaltati dai cechi. De Rossi ha lasciato il calcio 3 anni fa, Pirlo è lento, Marchisio ha l'abilità speciale dell'invisibilità. Poi vabbè c'è Igna.


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2013)

El sharawi da seconda punta non rende niente...


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2013)

0 tiri in porta, la Cechia che ne ha prese 3 in casa dalla Danimarca ha fatto 50 tiri e dietro i grandissimi bianconeri che facevano schifo su schifo.

Eddai con ste parolacce


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2013)

El Shaarawy ha passato 45 minuti a cercare spazio sulla sinistra,lasciando da solo Balotelli.Ogni tanto ha provato ad accentrarsi,ma con pochi risultati.Male Balo nel finale,c'era Monto tutto solo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Giugno 2013)

brutto primo tempo, un pareggio sarebbe abbastanza problematico come risultato


----------



## The P (7 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli è lo specchio che riflette la morte del calcio italiano.

Non sappiamo più cosa sia il gioco, la tecnica, la fantasia.

Si pensa solo a come subire meno e di riflesso si subisce gli altri che almeno ci provano. Mediocre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Ahaha apposto si stanno riscandando di piu Giaccherini e giovinco lol


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Giugno 2013)

giaccherini e giovinco dentro


non diamanti, cerci, poli


giaccherini e giovinco


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2013)

Fuori Elsha,dentro Giovinco.
A posto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma GIOVINCO? ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

fuori el sha, dentro jovinco.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma perchè non tessarano anche Vidal e cosi mandiamo la Juve?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Giugno 2013)

prandelli veramente allucinante

e il prossimo a entrare è giaccherini eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Si va beh già bocciato EL


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

ma sul serio c'è gente che vorrebbe prandelli al milan ? 

spero che nel 2014 prenda già impegni con altre squadre...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Abate bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2013)

Prandelli è un infido gobbo travestito. Questa Italia è triste.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

L'Italia in confederations prenderà solo piatellate


----------



## Djici (7 Giugno 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Prandelli è lo specchio che riflette la morte del calcio italiano.
> 
> Non sappiamo più cosa sia il gioco, la tecnica, la fantasia.
> 
> Si pensa solo a come subire meno e di riflesso si subisce gli altri che almeno ci provano. Mediocre.



si diceva l'esatto contrario quando e arrivato in finale contro la spagna... e lo diceva il mondo intero.
ora non sto parlando di questa partita che purtroppo non riesco a vedere.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma giovinco che è entrato a fare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

ahaha Barzagli e Abate


----------



## Hammer (7 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma giovinco che è entrato a fare?



Tributo alla Juventus


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Marchiso fossi nella juve lo spedisco io a monaco


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia abate....che piedi.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Buffon migliore in campo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Repubblica ceca vs Buffon.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Che pena mamma mia Pirlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Ecco ammonito Balotelli ahahah per un falletto ahaha


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Allora, nel primo tempo era palese la difficoltà del centrocampo con De Rossi e Montolivo completamente fuori ruolo (tutto per far giocare Pirlo nella sua posizione). Nel secondo tempo mette Giovinco per El Shaarawy per cosa? Perchè?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Rosso?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Espulso va beh prima ammonizione ridicola per uno spintello ridicolo dai


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Salta la Confederations Cup ora


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

P.S Ma che ha fatto?


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Giugno 2013)

mario


----------



## iceman. (7 Giugno 2013)

Giovinco innazionale e' peggio di mesbah al milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli deve migliore sotto questo punto di vista.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E' impazzito nel tunnel..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Ora dentro Giaccherini dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Espulsione ridicola comunque.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

mario impazzito


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

ma per cos'era sto giallo!!! quest'arbitro è un malato


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Giugno 2013)

Secondo giallo ridicolo.
Avrei qualcosa da ridire anche sul primo in realtà, considerando il metro di giudizio utilizzato dall'arbitro in partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2013)

Balotelli preso a calci per tutta la partita per poi ricevere due gialli per due falletti.Sembra di essere in Italia 
Ho sempre criticato i suoi atteggiamenti,ma ha fatto bene a sfogarsi nel tunnel,giusto sbollire subito la rabbia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente ha tolto quel cumulo di rifiuto umano


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

a pensar male st'arbitro è un razzista... comportamento disgustoso nei confronti di balo per tutta la partita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Ma stiamo giocando con GIOVINKO unica punta? Ma non è meglio il suicidio?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Ragà ma salta la confederations cup giusto?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

mamma mia abate. e lo chiamate uno da nazionale questo qui???


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma salta la confederations cup giusto?



ma speriamo la salti!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Che difesa di emme.. Ma come fa la Juve a vincere sempre????


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Mamma mia che brutta italia neanche un tiro in porta


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

1 Punto d'oro abbiamo giocato malissimo, il 2° giallo per Mario esagerato a mio avviso ma amen che gli sia di lezione comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Giugno 2013)

buono solo il risultato


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma speriamo la salti!!!



ma cosa speriamo, mario e l'unico che li davanti può creare qualcosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Questa Italia era davvero oscena mentalmente e fisicamente.

Spero che sia solo per risparmiarsi per la Confederations cup. Altrimenti non ci siamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma salta la confederations cup giusto?



Se intendi mario, credo proprio di si, martedi c'è l'amichevole non credo che la sconti li, gli daranno un giornata.


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2013)

Italia IMBARAZZANTE. 2 rigori non dati e un fuorigioco dubbio per la Ceca che ha dominato. 

Prandelli sarà sicuramente arrabbiato per l'espulsione di Mario... per colpa sua non ha potuto far giocare Giaccherini hahahaha VERGOGNOSO dategli l'oscar per aver messo in campo Giovinco che in tutta la partita l'unica cosa positiva che ha fatto è stata prendere un fallo a centrocampo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Giugno 2013)

Se Prandelli continua a mettere l'Italia solo per far comodo a Pirlo non si va da nessuna parte. Con questi giocatori, il 4-3-3 è d'obbligo!

Monto, Marchisio e Aquilani a centrocampo con El Shaarawy, Diamanti e Balotelli avanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Giugno 2013)

solo noi possiamo vantare un allenatore che chiama gente solo perché gioca nella juve, e lascia fuori giocatori palesemente più forte per dar spazio agli altri più scarsi

cioè dai, pirlo, giovinco, giaccherini e marchisio sono indecenti su

pirlo è strafinito, se ne stanno rendendo conto anche alla juve
giovinco è inadatto anche alla juve, non segna neanche per sbaglio e in attacco è inesistente
giaccherini è sicuramente raccomandato, altrimenti non si spiega
marchisio arriva da una stagione sotto le aspettative

mettiamoci anche chiellini che oggi ha fatto defecare a spruzzo


poi vabbè, abate indecente (vendiamolo subito), de rossi ormai è finito, deve andare via da roma altrimenti continuerà a calare

el shaarawy seconda punta solo prandelli


----------



## Serginho (7 Giugno 2013)

Come Russia 3-0 Italia oppure lo scialbo 0-0 con l'Ucraina nel premondiale 2006, è tutto un problema di preparazione fisica. Dovrebbero acquistare brillantezza durante la confederations


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2013)

Comunque Buffon si conferma sempre il migliore. Un portiere davvero pazzesco. L'unico che da sempre il massimo


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

chi vuole Prandelli al Milan?


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2013)

L'Italia fisicamente è a terra e penso sia una cosa dovuto ai carichi per la Confederetion. Un miracolo non aver perso.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

Espulsione di Balotelli esagerata, ma deve anche imparare ad evitare quei falletti stupidi.
Chi sono stati i 2 terzini migliori del campionato? Uno non viene proprio convocato, all'altro viene preferito Abate anche in Nazionale.
Il centrocampo di oggi è stato proprio nullo, Pirlo osceno (chiamate l'ambulanza per i telecronisti della Rai che sono rimasti increduli alla sua sostituzione). L'anno prossimo ai mondiali voglio vedere titolare Verratti. El Shaarawy non ha fatto bene, ma è stato meno peggio di mezza squadra almeno.
Questa sera si è salvato solamente San Gigi Buffon, oltre al solito Barzagli.

- - - Updated - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> chi vuole Prandelli al Milan?



Sto cambiando assolutamente idea, per carità


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Come Russia 3-0 Italia oppure lo scialbo 0-0 con l'Ucraina nel premondiale 2006, è tutto un problema di preparazione fisica. Dovrebbero acquistare brillantezza durante la confederations


Saggia considerazione. Teniamo conto che da circa un mese non si gioca più e ci si allena solo (compresa la partita con San Marino).


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Espulsione di Balotelli esagerata, ma deve anche imparare ad evitare quei falletti stupidi.
> *Chi sono stati i 2 terzini migliori del campionato?* Uno non viene proprio convocato, all'altro viene preferito Abate anche in Nazionale.
> Il centrocampo di oggi è stato proprio nullo, Pirlo osceno (chiamate l'ambulanza per i telecronisti della Rai che sono rimasti increduli alla sua sostituzione). L'anno prossimo ai mondiali voglio vedere titolare Verratti. El Shaarawy non ha fatto bene, ma è stato meno peggio di mezza squadra almeno.
> Questa sera si è salvato solamente San Gigi Buffon.
> ...



a chi ti riferisci? de sciglio e...?


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> ma cosa speriamo, mario e l'unico che li davanti può creare qualcosa.



della Conf non me ne frega niente... è solo una perdita di tempo!!! meno si stanca Balo meglio eh... ad agosto c'è 2 partite ben + importanti di questa pagliacciata


----------



## BB7 (7 Giugno 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Saggia considerazione. Teniamo conto che da circa un mese non si gioca più e ci si allena solo (compresa la partita con San Marino).



Infatti abbiamo sofferto di più i primi 20 minuti di gioco... o anche allora eravamo già stanchi prima di iniziare?


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a chi ti riferisci? de sciglio e...?



Pasqual.
Ma con Prandelli ha litigato, quindi dobbiamo sopportare quello strazio di Chiellini in versione terzino.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Pasqual.
> Ma con Prandelli ha litigato, quindi dobbiamo sopportare quello strazio di Chiellini in versione terzino.


vero


----------



## Morghot (7 Giugno 2013)

Su elsha vedo diverse critiche ma pur facendo male (come tutti) è stato l'unico che ha fatto due azioni decenti (le uniche in tutte la partita penso) e quoto chi ha detto che comunque è stato meno peggio di mezza squadra... spero sia stato sostituito per questioni fisiche e non tecniche LOL.

Montolivo allucinante non ne ha azzeccata mezza, abate il solito ormai è inutile parlarne mentre balo in giornata nerissima, anche lui niente di niente, con la ciliegina dell'esplulsione esagerata ma pur sempre cercata perchè è e rimane una testa di bip.

Giovinco 10+


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Giugno 2013)

le classiche partite che non vinciamo mai... non ho perso tempo a guardarla... quando ho saputo che è entrato giowinco


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Giugno 2013)

chiellini è il giocatore più scarso del mondo, non voglio mai più vederlo titolare, in attacco dobbiamo passare al 4-3-3 con cerci e elsha esterni, a centrocampo può giocare solo uno tra pirlo e de rossi perchè sono due giocatori che non corrono, tutte e due assieme facciamo una fatica incredibile, giovinco è improponibile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morghot ha scritto:


> Su elsha vedo diverse critiche ma pur facendo male (come tutti) è stato l'unico che ha fatto due azioni decenti (le uniche in tutte la partita penso) e quoto chi ha detto che comunque è stato meno peggio di mezza squadra... spero sia stato sostituito per questioni fisiche e non tecniche LOL.
> 
> Montolivo allucinante non ne ha azzeccata mezza, abate il solito ormai è inutile parlarne mentre balo in giornata nerissima, anche lui niente di niente, con la ciliegina dell'esplulsione esagerata ma pur sempre cercata perchè è e rimane una testa di bip.
> 
> Giovinco 10+



il cambio giovinco per elsha è uno scandalo, se proprio lo vuoi levare metti cerci o diamanti ma non giovinco


----------



## Brontolo (7 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> 1 Punto d'oro abbiamo giocato malissimo, il 2° giallo per Mario esagerato a mio avviso ma amen che gli sia di lezione comunque.



condita da tanto di scenata a bordo campo...altro che gli sia di lezione. se non gli mettete la testa a posto, finisce peggio di van der meyde,


----------



## Elshafenomeno (8 Giugno 2013)

Quando ha fatto quel cambio delirante El Shaarawy (l'unico ad aver costruito una palla gol, l'unica della partita, mettendo in mezzo quel pallone al bacio su cui Balo non è arrivato per un soffio) per Giominchio notoriamente molto decisivo nelle partite che contano (in nazionale ZERO gol) mi son veramente ricreduto in maniera definitiva su questo allenatore che ci avrà anche portato in finale agli europei ma non è assolutamente un allenatore da Italia.

Per il resto, solita Italia, non capisco di cosa vi stupiate, nelle qualificazioni è sempre stata la stessa minestra, non abbiamo imposto il nostro gioco nemmeno in Armenia e a Malta, dovevamo imporlo a Praga? 

su Abate penso sia ora di intavolare una discussione seria: se ci arriva un'offerta qualsiasi dallo Zenit è da spedire in Russia infiocchettato...tanta mediocrità in un solo uomo è difficilmente immaginabile. E tutto per non far giocare De Sciglio, persino lo spostamente di Chiellini a terzino dove solo lui può vederci grandi prospettive (nemmeno Conte lo colloca più in quel ruolo).

Pirlo è bollito da tempo, può ancora segnare ogni tanto gol capolavoro su punizione, ma già correva prima poco, adesso proprio è immobile. 
De Rossi l'unico che ha provato a fare qualcosa, Marchisio come al solito in nazionale si eclissa.
Montolivo irriconoscibile, ma spero sia stata solo una condizione non opttimale il suo problema.

Capitolo Balo: avrà anche reagito male, ma ormai gli arbitri su di lui son del tutto prevenuti: il secondo giallo non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.

Buffon si conferma il più forte del mondo, forse addirittura di tutti i tempi, e c'è ancora chi gli preferisce Neuer o Casillas!


----------



## Frikez (8 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma salta la confederations cup giusto?



Credo di no.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> condita da tanto di scenata a bordo campo...altro che gli sia di lezione. se non gli mettete la testa a posto, finisce peggio di van der meyde,



ma perchè dobbiamo esagerare non ha fatto nulla, è stato un espulsione inventata, giusta la prima ammonizione, nella secondo a mala pena c'era il fallo forse neanche quello


----------



## Albijol (8 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mamma mia abate. e lo chiamate uno da nazionale questo qui???



Chi è il pazzo che dice questo?


----------



## Brontolo (8 Giugno 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma perchè dobbiamo esagerare non ha fatto nulla, è stato un espulsione inventata, giusta la prima ammonizione, nella secondo a mala pena c'era il fallo forse neanche quello



vero, ma magari se si calma un po', smettono di tartassarlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> condita da tanto di scenata a bordo campo...altro che gli sia di lezione. se non gli mettete la testa a posto, finisce peggio di van der meyde,



non aspettavate altro che tartassarlo, mi sembra che fino ad oggi da noi si e comportato bene, ci credo che fa le scenate, gli fanno 41894981 falli e non vengono mai sanzionati poi al suo primo fallo gli danno subito cartellino, se permetti già e fumoso di suo se poi gli arbitri fanno cosi poi non diamo sempre colpa a Balotelli, ha sbagliato, bene paga, ma basta sempre dargli contro ad ogni cosa che fa.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> non aspettavate altro che tartassarlo, mi sembra che fino ad oggi da noi si e comportato bene, ci credo che fa le scenate, gli fanno 41894981 falli e non vengono mai sanzionati poi al suo primo fallo gli danno subito cartellino, se permetti già e fumoso di suo se poi gli arbitri fanno cosi poi non diamo sempre colpa a Balotelli, ha sbagliato, bene paga, ma basta sempre dargli contro ad ogni cosa che fa.



Balotelli viene sempre esaltato, sia nel bene che nel male. Suarez ha fatto ben di peggio, ma ormai Balotelli si è cucito (o gli hanno cucito) addosso il personaggio del bad boy. E' sbagliato esaltarlo a salvatore della patria quando gioca male e segna un rigore (vedi in molti casi col Milan quest'anno) come è sbagliato crocifiggerlo per ogni cosa che fa a prescindere. Diciamo però che anche se non è stata una sceneggiata grave dovrebbe imparare a gestirsi meglio e ad evitarle.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Balotelli viene sempre esaltato, sia nel bene che nel male. Suarez ha fatto ben di peggio, ma ormai Balotelli si è cucito (o gli hanno cucito) addosso il personaggio del bad boy. E' sbagliato esaltarlo a salvatore della patria quando gioca male e segna un rigore (vedi in molti casi col Milan quest'anno) come è sbagliato crocifiggerlo per ogni cosa che fa a prescindere. Diciamo però che anche se non è stata una sceneggiata grave dovrebbe imparare a gestirsi meglio e ad evitarle.



Hai perfettamente ragione, ma e ridicolo e parlo in generale, vedere gente (non mi riferisco a qui dentro) che spara a zero su mario, che da tutte le colpe a lui se ieri sera abbiamo fatto schifo dai.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;203904 ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, ma e ridicolo e parlo in generale, vedere gente (non mi riferisco a qui dentro) che spara a zero su mario, che da tutte le colpe a lui se ieri sera abbiamo fatto schifo dai.



Sì sì, sono d'accordo.
Ieri sera ha fatto pietà tutto il centrocampo, per non parlare di Abate e Chiellini.
Però sembra quasi che abbiano giocato male solo Elsha e Balotelli ...


----------



## Brontolo (8 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;203851 ha scritto:


> non aspettavate altro che tartassarlo, mi sembra che fino ad oggi da noi si e comportato bene, ci credo che fa le scenate, gli fanno 41894981 falli e non vengono mai sanzionati poi al suo primo fallo gli danno subito cartellino, se permetti già e fumoso di suo se poi gli arbitri fanno cosi poi non diamo sempre colpa a Balotelli, ha sbagliato, bene paga, ma basta sempre dargli contro ad ogni cosa che fa.



ma proprio per nulla ... o meglio: certo che sì. fa rabbia vedere come butta alle ortiche il suo talento. come ho risposto a superdinho89, se balotelli smettesse di fare stupidaggini del genere, gli avversari smetterebbero di prenderlo di mira e gli arbitri di tartassarlo. così invece...è la preda perfetta. a sto punto facciamo davvero giocare giovinco, anche se non sembra, almeno in campo ci sta e ci resta, sia mai che una palla lo colpisca e finisca nella rete giusta.


----------

